# Robo-Taxi Industry Could Be Worth $2 Trillion by 2030, UBS Says



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ry-could-be-worth-2-trillion-by-2030-ubs-says


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

How much has UBS invested in this industry? Better keep pumpin' that bubble.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Could and is more likely to be worth nothing.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Robotaxi lawsuits can be worth 3 trillion by 2031, :cryin:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

They have to teach the cars aggressive behavior to adapt to cities like NYC. Aggressive more than cars are now. Once you see the car is driverless you could manipulate the system by making sudden moves around said vehicle. They could not adapt to unforseen advances of unpredictable cars and pedestrians. The car would stop dead in it's tracks. To many problems facing this technology.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Bingo.
A moose enters the right side of the road, while a three year old child comes the left. Which one will HAL9000 choose to run over?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bingo.
> A moose enters the right side of the road, while a three year old child comes the left. Which one will HAL9000 choose to run over?


Hitting a moose can destroy a car which might influence HAL.


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bingo.
> A moose enters the right side of the road, while a three year old child comes the left. Which one will HAL9000 choose to run over?


How can you expect anyone to answer that question with such limited information? I mean, whats the child's view on climate change? Does the moose recycle?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Baahahahaa ? ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> They have to teach the cars aggressive behavior to adapt to cities like NYC. Aggressive more than cars are now. Once you see the car is driverless you could manipulate the system by making sudden moves around said vehicle. They could not adapt to unforseen advances of unpredictable cars and pedestrians. The car would stop dead in it's tracks. To many problems facing this technology.


So...

Your saying we need to teach them to honk at hobos blocking the street?

What about forcing their way into a lane change when no one is giving them space?

How about the age old question, do you hit the gas or hit the breaks on yellow?

How long does the car wait behind a stopped car before passing it illegally?

Do you train it to gun the engine to scare a hobo who is begging for money and blocking your path?

How do you teach an SDV to navigate when presented with incorrect maps?

Do you train it to inch towards a crowd of people illegally crossing the road blocking it from crossing on green?

How does the car determine if the customer isn't where the customer thinks they are?

How does the car determine that the requested pickup/dropoff location isn't safe for pickups/dropoffs?

Do train the car to park illegally because there's no legal parking?

Gated communities

Who tells the customer they can't smoke crack in the car?


----------



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> So...
> 
> Your saying we need to teach them to honk at hobos blocking the street?
> 
> ...


Waymo has been operating a beta self driving taxi service in Phoenix for two years and starting charging pax in Dec. Do you really think any of these haven't been dealt with a thousand times?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> Waymo has been operating a beta self driving taxi service in Phoenix for two years and starting charging pax in Dec. Do you really think any of these haven't been dealt with a thousand times?


Your question answers itself. When they're finally brave enough to offer 24/7 rides for the general public in an unrestricted area then we will finally get some real life videos of how their cars perform.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ry-could-be-worth-2-trillion-by-2030-ubs-says


I'm thinking $4 trillion.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> Waymo has been operating a beta self driving taxi service in Phoenix for two years and starting charging pax in Dec. Do you really think any of these haven't been dealt with a thousand times?


In selected areas only.
I'm in PHX, watching them drive is painful.
I will never ride in a toaster oven.


----------

